
Bubble warning - chaostheory
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15213157&source=hptextfeature
======
patrickgzill
The Economist used to be a good publication. Now however they seem to
specialize in closing barn doors after the horses have already gotten out.

~~~
mcormier
I think it is still a great publication. Maybe you know more than you used to
so your perspective has changed. I'm where you used to be. Partially ignorant
of these issues.

------
dnsworks
The Economist is the same magazine that endorsed George Bush as being the
economically sane candidate in 2000. Whoops!

